#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  作家、畫家、影視創作勳章發放規則異動〈2011/10/19實施〉

## 幻貓

*作家、畫家、影視創作勳章發放規則異動*

公告日期：2011/10/12
實施日期：2011/10/19

原始發放標準如下：



> 於狼之樂園發表5篇或以上具一定品質〈文學/ 繪圖/ 攝影〉作品的〈作家/ 畫家/ 影視創作者〉
> 另有影視創作勳章發放細則


自今日公告七日後，即2011/10/19日起，
附加並施行新的發放標準：



> 於狼之樂園發表5篇一上具一定品質〈文學/繪圖/攝影〉作品的〈作家/畫家/影視創作者〉，請至勳章申請窗口提出申請
> 獲頒勳章後，若長達一年未持續發表〈文學/繪圖/攝影〉相關創作，管理員將有權收回該勳章。


而接下來的詳細施行過程如下：
1. 將針對*長達兩年*皆未發表〈文學/繪圖/攝影〉作品之勳章持有者，
[spacer=4]管理員將不告知並收回其勳章〈即，自*2009/10/19起從未發表創作之會員*〉

2. 經過篩選過後，餘下之勳章持有者，*一律從2011/10/19開始計算*，
[spacer=4]*未能於2012/10/19前及時發表作品*、經通知提醒仍未改善者，管理員將強制收回其勳章。

3. 自2011/10/19後才獲頒勳章者，一律自*勳章頒發日起推算一年*

符合第 2 及第 3 例敘述者，*每有新作品發表於狼之樂園，即延自作品發表日*往後推算一年，敬請保持定期創作
審核時一律根據各位會員資料中的「查詢發表文章」功能判定，位於下圖紅框處：

點我看圖解





如有疑問請見樓下的Q&A

<hr>感謝參與討論的諾藍、白牙、奇奇、瀟湘及好茶<hr>

----------


## 幻貓

*勳章規則異動Q&A*
*Q.1 異動在哪裡？*

首先是麻煩大家多利用勳章窗口提出申請，幫助管理員節省時間
點閱文章不難，就是計算作品數時相當費時費力
除非該會員的創作表現遠超出標準，令管理員印象深刻才有可能主動頒發

再來是勳章開始具有「時效性」
申請到勳章，我們恭喜你
但是創作本身是沒有終點的，一日創作、終身創作。
持續為藝術貢獻，發揮良好創作精神，讓配戴己身的勳章更加炫麗耀眼！

發現勳章被收回，沒關係，勳章窗口永遠為各位開啟，用新的創作成品再次證明自己吧！

*Q.2 什麼叫做「一定品質」的作品？不會太主觀點了嗎？*

沒錯，這部分涉及勳章管理員的主觀想法
但最重要的是作品是否有合乎分版規定，只要通過了，勳管自然沒必要找你麻煩，比如說：
[spacer=4]_繪圖──圖片不得過大過小過於模糊影響閱讀等_
[spacer=4]_文學──標點符號請用全形、不得濫用火星文等_
[spacer=4]_攝影──照片清析焦距對準，相片大小要調整等_
把版規僅記在心，努力呈現作品最好的那一面囉。

*Q.3 一年……兩年......勳章頒發日……作品發表日……嘎嘎嘎什麼啦？*

案例說明：
[spacer=4]*甲*會員持有勳章，最新的創作品發表於*2009/10/18*，其後無作品 >>勳章回收

[spacer=4]*乙*會員持有勳章，最新的創作品發表於*2009/10/20*，其後無作品 >>
[spacer=4]時限改自*2011/10/19*往後推算一年 >>至*2012/10/19*期間無作品 >>勳章回收

[spacer=4]*丙*會員於*2011/10/20*獲頒勳章，至*2012/10/20*期間無作品 >>勳章回收

[spacer=4]*丁*會員於*2011/10/20*獲頒勳章，最新創作品發表於*2011/10/31* >>
[spacer=4]至*2012/10/31*期間無作品 >>勳章回收

請視自身情況套用相對案例。

*Q.4 簡單來說就是不能超過一年沒發表作品囉？那我可以在領到勳章後隨便亂創作充充時限嗎？*

並不強求非優質作品不可，但基本版規仍是要遵守，被管理員刪除的文章自然不算數
當然〈作家/畫家/影視創作者〉也有分好壞，想要當怎麼樣的創作家只有自己能經營。〈笑〉

*Q.5 我同時領有作家、畫家及影視創作者三面勳章，那……*

三面勳章互相獨立不干擾彼此，檢查時限亦是分開處理；
只是想要保有它們，就要定期從事這三項創作，加油囉。

*Q.6 咦，這三面都隸屬於「創作者勳章」，為什麼在同一個區塊下的獸裝製作扮演勳章沒有跟著改規定？*

考量獸裝製作不易，能擁有一件已屬難得，故不增設限制以為推廣
除非勳章持有者出現獸裝嚴重毀損之情形，且無再製作之想法，方才考慮收回勳章

*Q.7 如果我的創作是當贈品送人的，可以算數嗎？*

誰說贈品就不是創作品？照算。
不過若是印模量產的頭像，一種樣式以單張圖計，拿來申請頭像繪製勳章會比較適合喔。

如尚有疑問，歡迎直接回覆本討論串

----------


## 虎源太

> 丙會員於2011/10/20獲頒勳章，至2011/10/20期間無作品 >>勳章回收


這應該是筆誤吧? 



> 文書錯誤，感謝指正
> 應為2012/10/20
> 
> 站務  幻貓  
> 2011/10/12

----------

